# 7 Awesome Resources To Test Cross-Browser Compatibility Of Your Website



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

When there are many browsers available for the users to surf the internet, it becomes evident for you to check the Cross Browser Compatibility of your website. Different people use different operating systems and browsers and you cannot control their wish to surf your website on one particular browser, just because your website does not look well on it.

To rescue web designers from this aching job of testing browser compatibility in different browsers there are few websites which offer this service. On these websites you can check the compatibility of your website in all desired browsers.

Check Cross Browser Compatibility!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

stubrad1982 said:


> When there are many browsers available for the users to surf the internet, it becomes evident for you to check the Cross Browser Compatibility of your website. Different people use different operating systems and browsers and you cannot control their wish to surf your website on one particular browser, just because your website does not look well on it.
> 
> To rescue web designers from this aching job of testing browser compatibility in different browsers there are few websites which offer this service. On these websites you can check the compatibility of your website in all desired browsers.
> 
> Check Cross Browser Compatibility!


Dude, you are just a wealth of informative links.. 
This is actually timely, as I just got hosting & uploaded my site to test..


----------

